
Muscle dysmorphia: One in 10 men in gyms believed to have 'bigorexia' - phodo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/34307044/muscle-dysmorphia-one-in-10-men-in-gyms-believed-to-have-bigorexia
======
suneilp
Great, another anxiety disorder being labeled with a sensationalist name.

It's amazing that some think this might be genetics or chemical imbalances.
It's not. I'm not an expert or accredited something or other so what do I
know.

It's just another example of double standards and unreasonable expectations
being forced on people.

